# India bans sale of unproductive cattle for slaughter



## Cyberghost (May 28, 2017)

*i.imgur.com/C80JLtD.jpg​The Indian government has issued tough new rules to suppress the trade in aged, unproductive livestock for slaughter — a move that will severely disrupt the livestock supply chain at the heart of the rural economy.

In a notification made public late on Friday, the government banned the sale of aged cattle for slaughter at the country’s livestock markets, and imposed strict documentation requirements for any sale and purchase of bovines.

Sagari Ramdas, who has studied India’s dairy and livestock industries for the Food Sovereignty Alliance, said the measures were a de facto “countrywide ban on the slaughter of cattle and buffalo, and the consumption of beef.”

The restrictions will cheer Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s hardline Hindu nationalist supporters, who revere the cows as a semi-divine symbol of the nation. But they will dismay many farmers, for whom cattle is often their most valuable economic asset, even after it ceases to provide milk.

The new rules will further marginalise the many mostly Muslim rural livestock traders, who buy and transport unwanted or unproductive bovines from rural villages to larger livestock markets, where the animals either find new owners, or are purchased for slaughter.

Importantly, the new restrictions will apply not just to cows — whose slaughter is already illegal in several Indian states — but all bovines, including the buffaloes that provide more than half of India’s fresh milk. It is likely to prove the undoing of India’s $5bn in beef exports, which was in fact mostly buffalo meat.

“The rural economy is going to be smashed,” Ms Ramdas said. “This will be the total collapse of the livestock economy, unless it goes underground. The beef economy, the dairy economy, and the leather economy will all be completely destroyed.”

India has a cattle population of about 190m, and a further 108m buffaloes. These animals, mostly reared by small and marginal farmers who may own just a few, are prized for their milk, but retain a strong market value even after they can no longer produce, given the demand for meat and animal by products.

 Mr Modi, a strict vegetarian, has previously bemoaned India’s $5bn beef export industry, which he described as a horrific “pink revolution” that should be stopped. His government has made cow protection an important policy priority, while India has also seen as spurt of vigilante attacks by rightwing groups on those transporting bovines.

Under the new rules — which have been added to the national prevention of animal cruelty law, those seeking to either sell or buy cattle must provide documentation proving that they are “agriculturalists” and that they own farmland. They must also attest to government officials that the animals are not being traded for the purposes of slaughter, but will be used for agricultural purposes.

“What you are actually saying is that slaughter is a form of cruelty,” says Ms Ramdas. “You are criminalising the entire element of slaughter.”

But the new rules could seriously skew the economics of rearing cows and buffalo, whose milk production may not be sufficient to cover the investment required to feed them, especially through the long, hot summer when fodder is scarce. “More and more farmers will stop rearing animals,” says Ms Ramdas.

According to the livestock census, India already has an estimated 5.2m stray cattle — many of them wandering through urban areas — abandoned by owners that no longer feel it makes sense to feed them, but who cannot find a market for them, due to existing restrictions on cow slaughter.

The number is likely to rise sharply given wide-ranging purview of the new law. It also comes at a time when India’s milk demand is set to rise sharply, driven by the hunger for more nutritious food among the increasingly affluent middle class.

Ms Ramdas says the new laws equating slaughter with animal cruelty could also pave the way for a ban on the trade in other livestock animals, including poultry and sheep.

Source: Finanical Times


----------



## Desmond (May 28, 2017)

To nobody's surprise.


----------



## Pasapa (May 29, 2017)

It's BJP trying to impose their hindutva views on the rest of the country.


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2017)

I wonder why they're on keen in protecting cows rather than humans. There are so many people-centric issues out there, and the people are dying daily because of that.


----------



## ssb1551 (May 29, 2017)

So does that mean no beef in Bangalore?


----------



## Cyberghost (May 29, 2017)

This Fascist Govt need to go down. Who gives them the right to ban beef in all states. F**king govt denying the basic fundamental right of Indian citizen. Meat is for eating not worship even if they ban slaughter I will import and eat cow beef


----------



## Desmond (May 29, 2017)

Cyberghost said:


> This Fascist Govt need to go down. Who gives them the right to ban beef in all states. F**king govt denying the basic fundamental right of Indian citizen. Cow is for eating not worship even if they ban slaughter I will import and eat cow beef


Then next news will be that India bans import of beef into India.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 29, 2017)

Why stop at beef? Ban cow juice (milk) as well. Cows are molested for milk. They are impregnated again and again at young age for increasing output and nobody bats an eye.
Center went full retarded.


Reason for edit: Was intended to be funny.  
You squeeze a lemon, you get lemon juice. Similarly, you squeeze a cow's udder, you get cow juice.


----------



## Pasapa (May 29, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why stop at beef? Ban cow juice (milk) as well. Cows are molested for milk. They are impregnated again and again at young age for increasing output and nobody bats an eye.
> Center went full retarded.
> 
> 
> ...



I never thought of it that way. *Cries in shame *

offtopic: Dude, your anime list.. what the hell.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 29, 2017)

Not everyone has same sense of humor,hence the edit.

P.S. @SaiyanGoku knows his stuff though he is still missing the "chuck norris of hentai"


----------



## Flash (May 30, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why stop at beef? *Ban cow juice (milk) as well. Cows are molested for milk*. They are impregnated again and again at young age for increasing output and nobody bats an eye.
> Center went full retarded.


Enough internet for today.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 30, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> "chuck norris of hentai"


curious


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 30, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> curious


If you don't know then leave it but let's just say his "ultimate move" can put Goku to shame 

P.S.if still interested then PM me.


----------



## Pasapa (May 30, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> If you don't know then leave it but let's just say his "ultimate move" can put Goku to shame
> 
> P.S.if still interested then PM me.


I would like to know.. for research purposes.


----------



## Darth Vader (May 31, 2017)

suck it not eat/bite it. Hence the Ban  !!! 

______________-----------------------

MOD EDIT: 
*Your post in the thread India bans sale of unproductive cattle for slaughter was edited. Reason: let's not mix god & religion in one sentence to an already hot topic*
----------------------------
Really MOD ???


----------



## Karma (May 31, 2017)

Great move by Govt.

Liberals in India have an issue when dog meat is being consumed in China, but here they create ruckus when beef is banned.  Hypocrisy!!!


----------



## Desmond (May 31, 2017)

Karma said:


> Great move by Govt.
> 
> Liberals in India have an issue when dog meat is being consumed in China, but here they create ruckus when beef is banned.  Hypocrisy!!!


I am a liberal and I don't object to dog meat being consumed anywhere.

Hell, I will consume it if its offered to me.

In other words. What does it matter where you get your proteins from?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGeek (May 31, 2017)

I welcome this move by govt


This law has come as amendment to existing Prevention of Cruelty to Animals Act, 1960.

*Main points *


Rules apply to seller and purchases of cattle.
Cattle cannot be sold outside the state with permission of authorities.
A seller bringing the cattle to animal market is supposed to furnish a written declaration signed by the owner of the cattle stating that the cattle has not been brought to market for sale for slaughter.
States are asked for setting up Animal market monitoring committees at state and district levels which will implement the rules and supervise livestock markets.
Upon sale of cattle, committee will take an undertaking that the animals are bought for agriculture purposes and not for slaughter, verify that the purchaser is an agriculturist by seeing the relevant revenue document and ensure that the purchaser of the animal gives a declaration that he shall not sell the animal up to six months.
The purchaser of the cattle shall give an undertaking not to sell the animal for purpose of slaughter, not sacrifice the animal for any religious purpose and cannot sell the cattle to a person outside the state without the permission as per the State cattle protection or preservation laws.
To check cattle trafficking on international borders, especially Bangladesh, rules says that no animal market shall be allowed in a place that is situated within 30 kilometres from any state border or that is situated within 100 kilometres from any international border.
If you read these above main points then you can see that it is no where written that eating beef is banned given that states allows it. Government has only restricted the sale, so that stop the illegal transportation and trafficking.


also another reason -   Money from cow slaughter funding terror: Maneka


----------



## TechGeek (May 31, 2017)

Karma said:


> Great move by Govt.
> 
> Liberals in India have an issue when dog meat is being consumed in China, but here they create ruckus when beef is banned.  Hypocrisy!!!




LOL Very well said.


----------



## Desmond (May 31, 2017)

TechGeek said:


> I welcome this move by govt
> 
> 
> This law has come as amendment to existing Prevention of Cruelty to Animals Act, 1960.
> ...


Bullshit. It says clearly that the animals cannot be sold for slaughter. If you cannot legally slaughter the animal, how will you eat it?


TechGeek said:


> also another reason -   Money from cow slaughter funding terror: Maneka


*www.hindustantimes.com/india/money...rror-maneka/story-6EjLoTCotUI3TUBYeXm3oK.html
This just made me lol.


----------



## Karma (May 31, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Bullshit. It says clearly that the animals cannot be sold for slaughter. If you cannot legally slaughter the animal, how will you eat it?
> This just made me lol.




read this kid :

*Illegal cattle trade funds terror.*
*



			What has for past several years appeared an innocuous even if an illegal side ''business'', namely cattle trade, could be a source of terror funding, say top UP government officials. A substantial part of the Rs 15,000 crore illegal trade is being funnelled to fund terror, officials said.

The connection between cattle smuggling and big crime first came to light when one Mizanur Rehman turned out to be the key accused in the kidnapping of Kolkata-based proprietor of Khadim Shoes, Partho Burman. Mizanur's younger brother, Azizur Rehman Sardar, 22, was found to be a Harkat-ul-Jihad-e-Islami (HuJI) activist serving time in Lucknow jail.

Mizanur was also known to be the trusted aide of HuJI area commander Jalaluddin, alias Babu Bhai, who too is in Lucknow jail. A part of the Rs 4 crore ransom in the Burman abduction case was suspected to have been diverted to Omar Sheikh, one of the alleged killers of US journalist Daniel Pearl in Pakistan.

Azizur Rehman is in the slammer for ferrying arms and explosives from Bangladesh to India (his last cache included 2 kg RDX, 10 grenades and 10 detonators). Before that, however, this West Bengal resident, operated as a cattle smuggler along the India-Bangladesh border. So do his other three associates arrested with him in June 2007.

Azizur is one of the hundreds of foot soldiers in cross-border terror network who engages in cattle smuggling during ''lean period''.
		
Click to expand...


-   Illegal cattle trade funding terror - Times of India
*
_There are countless articles (from reliable sources of course) which say that cattle smuggling business gives out money for terror funding. You can also find them on your own, just make a search combining pair of keywords from here

terror funding + animal + cattle + cow + camel + smuggling + trade + arms
_


----------



## Desmond (May 31, 2017)

Karma said:


> read this kid :
> 
> *Illegal cattle trade funds terror.
> 
> ...


Well "kid", just like you said in an earlier post, its trading that is funding terrorism, and not eating beef. Therefore, govt. should give legal channels for trading beef and leave us alone.


----------



## icebags (May 31, 2017)

all these debates will come to an end for good, once they declare cow as our national animal. slaughter guy will probably get a life sentence or something.

Make cow the national animal: Rajasthan HC to Centre - Times of India


----------



## Cyberghost (May 31, 2017)

icebags said:


> all these debates will come to an end for good, one they declare cow as our national animal. slaughter guy will probably get a life sentence or something.
> 
> Make cow the national animal: Rajasthan HC to Centre - Times of India


If it happens states like Kerala,Nagaland,Arunachal Pradesh become Kashmir and fight for their independence from India. In my state cow beef is available as low as ₹40/plate in hotels where chicken costs ₹120-150,mutton costs ₹220-300. If they ban slaughter will the govt. subsidies the price of chicken and mutton to the price of beef for the poor,will govt protect the leather workers from losing the job?


----------



## icebags (May 31, 2017)

Cyberghost said:


> If it happens states like Kerala,Nagaland,Arunachal Pradesh become Kashmir and fight for their independence from India. In my state cow beef is available as low as ₹40/plate in hotels where chicken costs ₹120-150,mutton costs ₹220-300. If they ban slaughter will the govt. subsidies the price of chicken and mutton to the price of beef for the poor,will govt protect the leather workers from losing the job?


well, future is uncertain. what will happen in future is yet to be seen.

but starting claims for independence, just because not able to eat an animal, is ridiculous. history will repeat itself, alexander will come, followed by mughals and the british.

but people did never actually act logical or reasonable, and thats why get to study destruction and creation of civilizations, nations in historybooks.


----------



## Nanducob (May 31, 2017)

I meet people from all parts of the globe, US, Nigeria, Mexico, Jamaica ..hell even Kurdistan. Everybody wants to know whether beef is banned in my country and what the deal it is with cows and all, And I would say that not everybody in my country is that much of a pseudo-patriotic cowdung eaters and piss drinkers. All of this because some morons don't let others eat beef . You can believe that all Indians are your brothers and sisters, but you wouldn't say that to your sister's husband; would you ?


----------



## Nanducob (May 31, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> So does that mean no beef in Bangalore?


I am not sure If there was anything in the first place ! Maybe local residents know better. I rememeber walking a lot to have beef from a sidewalk eatery. I felt so weird and looking at others faces I felt that we all were somewhat guilty.


----------



## Desmond (May 31, 2017)

icebags said:


> well, future is uncertain. what will happen in future is yet to be seen.
> 
> but starting claims for independence, just because not able to eat an animal, is ridiculous. history will repeat itself, alexander will come, followed by mughals and the british.
> 
> but people did never actually act logical or reasonable, and thats why get to study destruction and creation of civilizations, nations in historybooks.


What is the logic in banning beef? Other than to circlejerk each other.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Jun 1, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> What is the logic in banning beef? Other than to circlejerk each other.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



people's believes and emotions. just like you don't use lord ganesha's pic on your socks or something. there is no logic people should not eat snakes or elephants or dogs either (some people in some other countries are always eating these also).



Nanducob said:


> I meet people from all parts of the globe, US, Nigeria, Mexico, Jamaica ..hell even Kurdistan. Everybody wants to know whether beef is banned in my country and what the deal it is with cows and all, And I would say that not everybody in my country is that much of a pseudo-patriotic cowdung eaters and piss drinkers. All of this because some morons don't let others eat beef . You can believe that all Indians are your brothers and sisters, but you wouldn't say that to your sister's husband; would you ?


you can start asking them, if dog eating is enjoyed there ? or would they mind if our dear naga brother goes there slaughters and cooks a few dogs & cats at home ?


----------



## Sarvesh (Jun 1, 2017)

Wrong Heading !!

*Govt has NOT BANNED* selling of unproductive cattle for slaughter.

Beef sale or slaughtering of unproductive cattle cannot be banned without passing an Act - the *Prevention of Cruelty to Animals Act, 1960* is already in force since years & on the request of Supreme Court Govt has just set some rules based on the existing Act.

First find about the detailed news then write - In India *Politicians* & also people are so good & fast in spreading all wrong news so quickly and even protest & debates starts.

So what is actual news.

They have prohibited the sale of unproductive cattle for slaughtering through the Animal Mandis (Market for animal trading) - So now onwards slaughter houses can / will have to buy such cattle directly from the farmer from his place.

In fact Govt could have set up separate mandis for unproductive cattle because farmer will not get good price if he sells from his farm / house since there will be no bidding in that case (in Mandis there is bidding so farmer gets higher price).

Govt will have to revise its rules order in any case since it seems it was drafted in hurry to stop the so called "gau rakhshak" groups beating innocent farmers while carrying cattle from the mandis.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 1, 2017)

icebags said:


> people's believes and emotions. just like you don't use lord ganesha's pic on your socks or something. there is no logic people should not eat snakes or elephants or dogs either (some people in some other countries are always eating these also).


Beliefs, culture, traditions, all of these are arbitrary and abstract. It is something people choose to believe after seeing their family and peers. If a vegetarian eats non-veg food, NOTHING happens. If you wear some deity's picture on your socks, you DO NOT DIE. The only reason such beliefs are in effect are because it is constantly reinforced through observation and a cult like mentality among us. Instead open the mind and see things for what they actually are: Carbons, Hydrogens and Oxygens.


icebags said:


> you can start asking them, if dog eating is enjoyed there ? or would they mind if our dear naga brother goes there slaughters and cooks a few dogs & cats at home ?


So is that wrong?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 1, 2017)

Sarvesh said:


> Wrong Heading !!
> 
> *Govt has NOT BANNED* selling of unproductive cattle for slaughter.
> 
> ...


This actually makes sense. Though I must also request a source for your claims.


----------



## icebags (Jun 1, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Beliefs, culture, traditions, all of these are arbitrary and abstract. It is something people choose to believe after seeing their family and peers. If a vegetarian eats non-veg food, NOTHING happens. If you wear some deity's picture on your socks, you DO NOT DIE. The only reason such beliefs are in effect are because it is constantly reinforced through observation and a cult like mentality among us. Instead open the mind and see things for what they actually are: Carbons, Hydrogens and Oxygens.
> 
> So is that wrong?


you are right, nothing happens there. but as a part of living in society, it is normally practiced to respect and obey the culture and beliefs of that region & try not to cause any discomfort to them.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 1, 2017)

icebags said:


> you are right, nothing happens there. but as a part of living in society, it is normally practiced to respect and obey the culture and beliefs of that region.


Culture and beliefs should change overtime. It should not stagnate..
I as a sensible human being cannot comprehend how some people treat cows as holy animals. It just doesn't make any sense.
Why don't people in our country question the superstitious beliefs instead of blindly following them?

And even if the government hasn't outright banned cattle slaughter these new regulations will reduce the cattle supply by 80-90% thereby inducing an indirect ban on slaughter.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarvesh (Jun 1, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> This actually makes sense. Though I must also request a source for your claims.



"The prime focus of the regulation is to protect the animals from cruelty and *not to regulate the existing trade in cattle for slaughter houses*. It is envisaged that welfare of cattle dealt in the market will be ensured and that only healthy animals are traded for agriculture purposes for the benefits of the farmers. The livestock markets are intended to become hubs for trade for animal for agriculture through this process *and animal for slaughter will have to be bought from the farmers at the farms.* The notified rules will remove the scope of illegal sale and smuggling of the cattle which is a major concern."

The above lines are from the *Press Information Bureau Government of India*
Link : Rules on prevention of cruelty to Animals (Regulation of Livestock Market) to ensure welfare of Animals & Protect Animals from Cruelty: Environment Ministry

Actually opposition spreads distorted information to provoke public sentiments and create  disruption in the society whereas the Media (TV Channels) adds *masala* to distorted News to start debate shows for TRP.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 2, 2017)

icebags said:


> people's believes and emotions. just like you don't use lord ganesha's pic on your socks or something. there is no logic people should not eat snakes or elephants or dogs either (some people in some other countries are always eating these also).
> cats at home ?


Yeah, we live in crazy times where beliefs matter more than logic and reasoning.
Wanna know 3 reasons why people use lord ganeshas in their socks?
 1.Lord ganesha isn't real
2.Lord ganesha isn't real
3.They believe in other gods such as the flying sphagetti monster.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 2, 2017)

icebags said:


> you can start asking them, if dog eating is enjoyed there ? or would they mind if our dear naga brother goes there slaughters and cooks a few dogs & cats at home ?


There is something wrong with you buddy, if you think that Cows=Cats/Dogs.
Cats/Dogs=Pets while cow is not, you can, but you would have to let her in, lay down your bed and put her on your or lap and pat her on the head.
The whole thing is just a propaganda, There was not much fuzz about this before, until Modi.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 2, 2017)

Nanducob said:


> Yeah, we live in crazy times where beliefs matter more than logic and reasoning.
> Wanna know 3 reasons why people use lord ganeshas in their socks?
> 1.Lord ganesha isn't real
> 2.Lord ganesha isn't real
> 3.They believe in other gods such as the flying sphagetti monster.


Shots fired.
*i.imgflip.com/zcdum.jpg


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 2, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Shots fired.


*www.threadbombing.com/data/media/27/internet_guy_2.jpg


----------



## icebags (Jun 2, 2017)

Nanducob said:


> There is something wrong with you buddy, if you think that Cows=Cats/Dogs.
> Cats/Dogs=Pets while cow is not, you can, but you would have to let her in, lay down your bed and put her on your or lap and pat her on the head.
> The whole thing is just a propaganda, There was not much fuzz about this before, until Modi.



well, all of those are animals & that leaves with you 3 options.

1. eat it.
2. get eaten by it.
3. do neither of the above.

someone's pet is someones treat. it's all relative.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jun 2, 2017)

icebags said:


> you can start asking them, if dog eating is enjoyed there ? or would they mind if our dear naga brother goes there slaughters and cooks a few dogs & cats at home ?


I know many naga brothers who don't eat dog meat and abhor dog meat. So first of all stop generalizing Naga=Dog Meat eater. 

Secondly I find it funny how people worship cows but rape women.

By the way nagaland is considered the safest place in India for women.

‘Women are safest in Nagaland’


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2017)

Laws should be neutral.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 3, 2017)

icebags said:


> well, all of those are animals & that leaves with you 3 options.
> 
> 1. eat it.
> 2. get eaten by it.
> ...


I'll add a 4th one.
4. Get offended because "holy cow" and assault/kill people.


----------



## TheProfessor1987 (Jun 23, 2017)

Cow is considered to be a holy animal in India, by a significant chunk of the population. Many people worship the cow and treat it as a pet animal. They love it like a family member. Killing/slaughtering cows hurts the sentiments and religious beliefs of such people. Hence, the beef bans are totally understandable. 

In a democracy, laws made according to the will of the majority of the population. 

Eating pet animals (dogs, cats) is very common in some cultures. If these people go to countries where killing pet animals for food is not permitted, they'll have to follow the law.

Logic has absolutely nothing to do with it. 

For a child born in a particular culture, eating dogs seems like a very natural thing. 

For a child born in another culture, it is an abhorrence. 

Technically, both are right. It is simply a matter of perspective. Even though a majority of the world considers dog meat as a taboo, more than 25 million dogs are slaughtered for meat every year. 

Dog meat was consumed during periods of hardship in some countries such as Germany. However, it is now banned. 

Laws are formed according to the will of the majority. This is known as democracy. A majority of Indians are opposed to cow slaughter. Hence, beef is banned.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 23, 2017)

> In a democracy, laws made according to the will of the majority of the population.


And you seems to forget that is decided by some kind of election/referendum.Until majority of India votes to ban cow slaughter,it is just a random act for politics.And even if it is chosen by majority of people,*remember majority is not always right.A few hundred years back,majority of the western civilization believed that Sun revolves around the Earth & not the opposite.*


----------



## TheProfessor1987 (Jun 23, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> And you seems to forget that is decided by some kind of election/referendum.Until majority of India votes to ban cow slaughter,it is just a random act for politics.And even if it is chosen by majority of people,*remember majority is not always right.A few hundred years back,majority of the western civilization believed that Sun revolves around the Earth & not the opposite.*



Yes,

I am very aware that the majority is not always right. Some people might argue that killing animals for food is not 'right' as it is cruel. Also, meat consumption creates a much larger carbon footprint so it is not good for the planet on the whole. 

'Right' and 'Wrong' are very relative terms. 

Is abortion Right? Probably not. But it is practiced in India as the population is ballooning out of control. It might be the 'right' decision for our country but it might be a crime elsewhere. 

Is killing a human being right? Capital punishment is still applicable in many countries. 

America voted Trump to be president. Is this Right? I don't know. Time will tell. But it is the will of the majority of the Americans. 

Similarly, beef ban is the will of the majority of Indians. People who don't support this are free to protest. We live in a democracy after all.

The resolution to ban beef is passed by the Government of India/State, which was elected into power by the people of the country. So it is not random at all. 

966 million Indians consider the cow to be sacred. I personally don't believe that the cow is holy. However, I cannot prevent somebody from worshiping/loving it. Simply as I cannot prevent people from worshiping other Gods.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 23, 2017)

> The resolution to ban beef is passed by the Government of India/State, which was elected into power by the people of the country. So it is not random at all.


In that case,as per you,SC was wrong in capping reservation to 50% limit because it was after all decided by the elected govt of the day & SC does a wrong thing daily by restricting govt to not allow reservation over 50% whenever it tries to do something similar.I guess SC is also wrong to hear cases about any govt decision because after all,as long as it is taken by an elected govt,govt decision can never be wrong as per you.



> 966 million Indians consider the cow to be sacred.


Why not 666 million,why not 999 million,or do you like 966 number better than others.


----------



## TheProfessor1987 (Jun 23, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> In that case,as per you,SC was wrong in capping reservation to 50% limit because it was after all decided by the elected govt of the day & SC does a wrong thing daily by restricting govt to not allow reservation over 50% whenever it tries to do something similar.I guess SC is also wrong to hear cases about any govt decision because after all,as long as it is taken by an elected govt,govt decision can never be wrong as per you.
> 
> 
> Why not 666 million,why not 999 million,or do you like 966 number better than others.




966 Million is the population of the religious group that considers the cow to be a holy animal.

SC passes judgement based on the law (constitution). However, laws are made/amended/scrapped by the elected representatives of the people - The Govt. 

As I said, right and wrong are very relative terms. Eating tigers would be considered 'wrong' and illegal in India as it is the national animal. However, tiger meat is relished in some other countries.

You are free to contest the beef ban and if you're lucky, it will be overturned in the courts. That is the beauty of democracy.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 23, 2017)

TheProfessor1987 said:


> 966 Million is the population of the religious group that considers the cow to be a holy animal.
> 
> SC passes judgement based on the law (constitution). However, laws are made/amended/scrapped by the elected representatives of the people - The Govt.
> 
> ...



Can i get a source for that number? Seems way too high.


----------



## TheProfessor1987 (Jun 23, 2017)

Pasapa said:


> Can i get a source for that number? Seems way too high.









This was way back in 2011. I wouldn't be surprised if the number has crossed the 10 digit mark by now.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 23, 2017)

TheProfessor1987 said:


> View attachment 16894
> This was way back in 2011. I wouldn't be surprised if the number has crossed the 10 digit mark by now.


Remove me from that count (Hindu by birth, Atheist by choice). No animal is "holy". Number of people of who think consuming beef is wrong but still consume animal products is too damn high.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 23, 2017)

TheProfessor1987 said:


> View attachment 16894
> 
> 
> This was way back in 2011. I wouldn't be surprised if the number has crossed the 10 digit mark by now.


That's just Hindus. A lot of Hindus ( numbers in millions) don't give a shit about cows

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 23, 2017)

*Supreme Court main function is to check the judgements/laws made by the govt because govt is not always right.*It's a very good thing that SC has acted in people's interest when it mattered the most even if it means going against the govt of the day.Without SC,reservation would have been 80%,it would have been mandatory to chant shlokas in schools,sanskrit would have been made a compulsory language in all schools(govt or pvt) & anybody claiming hindu gods do not exist would have been charged with damaging Indian culture & sent to jail.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 23, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> *Supreme Court main function is to check the judgements/laws made by the govt because govt is not always right.*It's a very good thing that SC has acted in people's interest when it mattered the most even if it means going against the govt of the day.Without SC,reservation would have been 80%,it would have been mandatory to chant shlokas in schools,sanskrit would have been made a compulsory language in all schools(govt or pvt) & anybody claiming hindu gods do not exist would have been charged with damaging Indian culture & sent to jail.



Why is the reservation so high in the first place? Sometimes i really hate this country.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 23, 2017)

SC/ST reservation was there from the beginning when constitution was written & it is justified in a limited way.OBC reservation was the product of VP Singh govt vote bank politics that pushed the overall reservation to 50% & whose effects we still see in all these agitations by various groups like jats,patiyadars etc for OBC reservation.


----------



## icebags (Jun 23, 2017)

may be they should just arrange a vote from country population to sort this thing out.

during next election they should add 2 more buttons in evm with cow and no cow signs.


----------

